# Did I mess up my first batch?



## Arkansan07 (Mar 1, 2013)

Ok guys just put my first batch together and it looks like it should, but I may have messed up. I didnt have a slurry, so I put together a starter with about 1 part must and 3 parts water (this had the nutrient and energizer in it). I wasnt thinking and dumped my yeast right into my starter without letting it sit for 24 hours. Will it be ok or should i just go and make another starter right now?


----------



## Julie (Mar 1, 2013)

What are you making? And what was your recipe?


----------



## Arkansan07 (Mar 1, 2013)

Julie said:


> What are you making? And what was your recipe?



just the standard recipe found on the skeeterpee website

http://skeeterpee.com/?page_id=17


----------



## TheGoodLife (Mar 3, 2013)

I don't have an answer but was curious if it ever took off or did you pitch new yeast?


----------



## Arkansan07 (Mar 3, 2013)

TheGoodLife said:


> I don't have an answer but was curious if it ever took off or did you pitch new yeast?



well I went ahead and hydrated some more and pitched it, over night my airlock has started moving slowly and I have a thick sludge floating on top so I expect it will be rolling in another 24 hours. Dont you think?


----------



## Arkansan07 (Mar 3, 2013)

Arkansan07 said:


> well I went ahead and hydrated some more and pitched it, over night my airlock has started moving slowly and I have a thick sludge floating on top so I expect it will be rolling in another 24 hours. Dont you think?



Went ahead and checked SG and it has dropped from 1.072 to 1.065.


----------



## oldwhiskers (Mar 3, 2013)

It generally took my Skeeter Pee's about 24 hours to get going good. The thick sludge you are referring to is I assume, the foam from fermentation. I generally did not nap the lid on the fermenter but covered with a towel so I could easily check and stir daily. Skeeter Pee definitely likes to be in the 70's to ferment, what temperature is your batch at?


----------



## Arkansan07 (Mar 3, 2013)

oldwhiskers said:


> It generally took my Skeeter Pee's about 24 hours to get going good. The thick sludge you are referring to is I assume, the foam from fermentation. I generally did not nap the lid on the fermenter but covered with a towel so I could easily check and stir daily. Skeeter Pee definitely likes to be in the 70's to ferment, what temperature is your batch at?



70-72 degrees, before I pitched my yeast I whipped it up with my drill and actually had trouble getting the yeast in because it was foaming so bad. If I stir again im just going to use a dowel.


----------



## jimmyjames23 (Mar 4, 2013)

Just don't reuse the dowel on wine. 

Bacteria loves wood.


----------

